# 2000 mile trip



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello all, need help on how to resolve an issue with Uber

I picked up a fare from San Antonio going to Newark, New Jersey.....upon seeing this unusual ride, I reached out to Diamond support to confirm if the trip was legitimate. I got approval from the diamond support that the trip was real and if I wanted the ride I should proceed
20mins into the ride, I called the support team to confirm if the funds had been secured and I was given the OK that all was good and I won’t have any issue with the payment upon completion
I called again After the application kicked me out of the system for exceeding my 12hrs driving mandate for the day.....I was told again to proceed and call the support team immediately I drop off the passenger
In short, the trip was ~1900miles and it took me 34hrs (non stop except for gas and bio breakes)

It has been 72 hrs and I haven’t been paid for the ride and I have called over 50 times and I feel like I am being shafted.......I have tried looking for an office in San Antonio for help but the listed address is empty(on Interpark)

Has anyone experienced this issue and does anyone one have any suggestion on how to proceed?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> Hello all, need help on how to resolve an issue with Uber
> 
> I picked up a fare from San Antonio going to Newark, New Jersey.....upon seeing this unusual ride, I reached out to Diamond support to confirm if the trip was legitimate. I got approval from the diamond support that the trip was real and if I wanted the ride I should proceed
> 20mins into the ride, I called the support team to confirm if the funds had been secured and I was given the OK that all was good and I won’t have any issue with the payment upon completion
> ...


High paying trips often take several days to settle. It's a nervous ride waiting for it to happen. But you should get paid, hopefully soon. I would say if you are anxious keep following up with support. What's the pay supposed to be for the ride?


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> High paying trips often take several days to settle. It's a nervous ride waiting for it to happen. But you should get paid, hopefully soon. I would say if you are anxious keep following up with support. What's the pay supposed to be for the ride?


I was told about $2112


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> High paying trips often take several days to settle. It's a nervous ride waiting for it to happen. But you should get paid, hopefully soon. I would say if you are anxious keep following up with support. What's the pay supposed to be for the ride?


If it's 1.75 a mile and .35 a minute as a google search shows (not sure if accurate)... that would be over $4000!


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> If it's 1.75 a mile and .35 a minute as a google search shows (not sure if accurate)... that would be over $4000!


They are trying to low ball me....I never knew how the fare was calculated so thanks for flagging this....at this point I just need to get paid....it cost me $418 for gas round trip


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> They are trying to low ball me....I never knew how the fare was calculated so thanks for flagging this....at this point I just need to get paid....it cost me $418 for gas round trip


Dang. Don't take my numbers though I just googled it and it was on some random site. Look in your app at your rate card. Or look at a trip detail that you took in San Antonio, the breakdown will tell you your per mile and per minute.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Midemideoye said:


> I called again After the application kicked me out of the system for exceeding my 12hrs driving mandate for the day.....*I was told again to proceed* and call the support team immediately I drop off the passenger
> In short, the trip was ~1900miles and *it took me 34hrs (non stop except for gas and bio breakes)*


There's something wrong with this story.
I don't believe Uber would send anyone on such a long trip - and *I am 100% certain that they would never tell you to "proceed" driving for 34 hours non-stop.*
If your story is not just a bunch of BS, why not reach out to the news media, and let them sort it out with Uber?


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

SuperStar3000 said:


> There's something wrong with this story.
> I don't believe Uber would send anyone on such a long trip - and *I am 100% certain that they would never tell you to "proceed" driving for 34 hours non-stop.*
> If your story is not just a bunch of BS, why not reach out to the news media, and let them sort it out with Uber?


I thought the maximum on a trip was like $300-400. I don't believe it either. I know that Lyft for sure has a maximum of $400 and I thought Uber did as well but apparently not. Yeah because the max you can drive is 12 hrs.

It's not humanly possible for someone to drive straight 34 hours. I drove to California and had to take two short breaks for a nap and it was a 25 hour drive but it was for a vacation. I would like to see a screenshot of this ride, because I'm curious did this person compensate you for gas? My question is why in the world would you even take this ride, this is an extreme risk for someone that you don't know to be in the car with you for that long period of time. Something doesn't sound right, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Midemideoye said:


> I was told about $2112


@Midemideoye Well, I did an estimate based on the cities and it showed the fare was going to be approximately $2093. Take 30 40% off for Uber portion. You would be lucky to get $1300 based on basic rate fare. It I hope you took screenshots of the ride request. Does it even show up in your trip history?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2000 miles . 40 hours plus or minus . 
Uber rates loss of income . Minus fuel both ways . Lets see . .60 and .11 33 miles a gallon . 3.20 A gallon . 
60 gallons of fuel X two 400 Plus or minus . . Hotel room need to rest come home unless you sleep in the car like a uber driver does .
100 bucks . 
1200 paid miles . Time 264 dollars . 1426 minus fuel ....1400 gross . 
Dead heat home counting rest sleeping 6 hours . 86 hours 16.27 an hour . Wear and tear oil change needed 70 bucks , lets say 15 an hour profit . 
Was this trip worth it ???? 15 an hour . Burger king taco bell pays 15 an hour to start here . Actually if you worked over time it would pay much more in a regular job 22 an hour after 40hours .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Total pax bill 1600 dollars . A flight would of took 6 hours and cost 200 . I call this story bullshit .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Midemideoye said:


> I picked up a fare from San Antonio going to Newark, New Jersey....


I would not have accepted the job.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Midemideoye said:


> It has been 72 hrs and I haven’t been paid for the ride and I have called over 50 times and I feel like I am being shafted.......I have tried looking for an office in San Antonio for help but the listed address is empty(on Interpark)
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue and does anyone one have any suggestion on how to proceed?


I'm speechless.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Total pax bill 1600 dollars . A flight would of took 6 hours and cost 200 . I call this story bullshit .


It happens. I took a pax on a high dollar ride where a plane ride would have been cheaper and faster, but it turned out from his phone conversations during the ride that he wanted to avoid having to show ID and any interactions with law enforcement.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

first off uber wont let you drive that many hours they also have a limit on trip hours in total before they shut off the trip. I would have negotiated a cash price that included my meals and gas as well...otherwise find another driver who will drive 34 hours straight on demand...no way


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

BestInDaWest said:


> find another driver who will drive 34 hours straight on demand...


Such drivers don't exist. 
The OP is just trolling with his brand-new account.
He is not going to post any screen-shots, and we probably won't hear from him again.
Case closed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Makin to much money.... Something hs wrong somewhere.


20h $756.52




www.uberpeople.net





Cocaine or caffeine..... 36 hours is easy this way.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Respect_the_ant said:


> It's not humanly possible for someone to drive straight 34 hours. I drove to California and had to take two short breaks for a nap and it was a 25 hour drive but it was for a vacation. I would like to see a screenshot of this ride, because I'm curious did this person compensate you for gas? My question is why in the world would you even take this ride, this is an extreme risk for someone that you don't know to be in the car with you for that long period of time. Something doesn't sound right, maybe that's just me.


Cocaine or caffeine..... It's very possible. Done it been There got the betamax of it.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

No. Way.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Only way I see this trip happening is if the person is on the no-fly list, or they are carrying something that can't go through TSA.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Only way I see this trip happening is if the person is on the no-fly list, or they are carrying something that can't go through TSA.


Many people have a fear of flying.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> I was told about $2112


Base Rate $0.75
1900 miles @ $0.6225 per mile = $1,182.75
34 hours @ $0.1275 per minute = $260.10
Total = $1,443.60

Not sure if the rates are correct, that is the newest rate card I could find for your area.

However that is how fares are calculated. Just adjust the numbers to match your trip for a more accurate pay amount.

Personally I would never take a trip like that, figuring the average car costs around $0.28 per mile to drive your round trip would have cost you around $1,064 in fuel + wear & tear.

As far as your original question, large payouts do take Uber on average 3 business days to make. (don't count weekends)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> I called again After the application kicked me out of the system for exceeding my 12hrs driving mandate for the day.....I was told again to proceed and call the support team immediately I drop off the passenger


In Florida as long as you have accepted a ping request you will not be kicked offline for exceeding the 12 hours driving time until you actually end your current trip. I had 7 minutes of driving time left when I got a ping for 10 minutes away and a 2 hour drive. App never kicked me offline until I ended the trip at the final destination.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry to say this but…

hopefully within a couple of days you’ll get paid.

Unfortunately with Uber/lyft your best off just kicking any customer who wants to go this distance out of the car.

You have zero% chance of getting return trips and Uber/lyft pay is too low to justify that many empty miles.

But the biggest problem is the risk of never getting paid on the trip.

There’s an inherent risk of having the customer scam their way out of the bill and having your entire payment clawed back leaving you in a substantial hole.

To make matters worse there’s no way to reduce that risk in any way that isn’t risking deactivation. Any method of securing payment by bypassing the app is deactivation and an insurance problem

your best bet..

“Sorry sir. I can’t take you anywhere near that far, I have to pick up my kids in a couple hours and I have to go to my day job in the morning…”

99% if customers will understand. 1% will throw a hissy fit.

it sucks to turn down a massive payment like that but it’s not worth the risk.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> In Florida as long as you have accepted a ping request you will not be kicked offline for exceeding the 12 hours driving time until you actually end your current trip. I had 7 minutes of driving time left when I got a ping for 10 minutes away and a 2 hour drive. App never kicked me offline until I ended the trip at the final destination.


That's been my experience too. I had 5 minutes of driving time left once and got a trip that was 45 minutes long... did not get kicked off. However, several times I've had trips that slightly exceeded 4 hours, and uber DID kick me offline during the trip at the 4 hour mark, on most (not all) of them. I think there is a 4 hour limit on a trip. However, when I reached the destination, I simply called support and they adjusted the trip. Most of my 4 hour or greater trips did take SEVERAL days to pay out. So that's not unusual, although it DOES suck.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> That's been my experience too. I had 5 minutes of driving time left once and got a trip that was 45 minutes long... did not get kicked off. However, several times I've had trips that slightly exceeded 4 hours, and uber DID kick me offline during the trip at the 4 hour mark, on most (not all) of them. I think there is a 4 hour limit on a trip. However, when I reached the destination, I simply called support and they adjusted the trip. Most of my 4 hour or greater trips did take SEVERAL days to pay out. So that's not unusual, although it DOES suck.


I only had one trip that exceeded 4 hours. It was a 2 hour drive with a wait on the app for 1 hour and a 2 hour return trip. Never got kicked off the app. Uber did reach out to the PAX via phone calls three times to confirm everything was okay. I'm guessing because I stopped moving for extended periods of time 3 times.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> In Florida as long as you have accepted a ping request you will not be kicked offline for exceeding the 12 hours driving time until you actually end your current trip. I had 7 minutes of driving time left when I got a ping for 10 minutes away and a 2 hour drive. App never kicked me offline until I ended the trip at the final destination.


I've done a series of trips after my 12 hours were up. as long as you are in a trip you won't get logged off and will receive new requests.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ted L. said:


> I've done a series of trips after my 12 hours were up. as long as you are in a trip you won't get logged off and will receive new requests.


I forgot about that. Yes, stacked pings will still come in as long as you are on a trip. I think this is a glitch in their programming but it has been useful at least once in finishing a quest!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I hope the OP gets paid, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted L. said:


> I've done a series of trips after my 12 hours were up. as long as you are in a trip you won't get logged off and will receive new requests.





Ted Fink said:


> I forgot about that. Yes, stacked pings will still come in as long as you are on a trip. I think this is a glitch in their programming but it has been useful at least once in finishing a quest!


I'm in a slow market so stacked pings are rare. I have only hit the 12 hour time out limit I think 3 times, and those were all holiday weekends. Never received a stacked ping when over the 12 hour limit.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I'm in a slow market so stacked pings are rare. I have only hit the 12 hour time out limit I think 3 times, and those were all holiday weekends. Never received a stacked ping when over the 12 hour limit.


Florida Keys is slow? That's surprising!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Veteran of many long distance pleasure driving trips (including one lap around the USA) and
I call a massive BS on driving 34 hours without sleep.

a) What kind of blithering moron must the pax be to be content with a
bleary eyed sleep-deprived driver zipping along the nation's highways?

2) Heard too many claims of NYC area to S Fla in 16 hours (or less) to know a crock when I see one.

⚫ If the money isn't in a hermetically sealed mayonnaise jar from under Funk & Wagnalls' porch it's a no go!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> 2000 miles . 40 hours plus or minus .
> Uber rates loss of income . Minus fuel both ways . Lets see . .60 and .11 33 miles a gallon . 3.20 A gallon .
> 60 gallons of fuel X two 400 Plus or minus . . Hotel room need to rest come home unless you sleep in the car like a uber driver does .
> 100 bucks .
> ...


Wow...how long did that take you to do? Great job!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Florida Keys is slow? That's surprising!


Look at a map of the place you'll see why it's slow.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Florida Keys is slow? That's surprising!


Way over saturated with drivers. Lucky to get 2 pings an hour.

This week so far:
Monday online 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM. 0 rides, 0 deliveries.
Tuesday online 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM 3 rides, 7 deliveries.
Wednesday online 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM 6 rides, 3 deliveries.
Thursday online 5:00 PM to 10:00 PM 1 ride, 3 deliveries. Last delivery was at 7:05 PM turned app off an hour early after nearly 3 hours of no pings.


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Dang. Don't take my numbers though I just googled it and it was on some random site. Look in your app at your rate card. Or look at a trip detail that you took in San Antonio, the breakdown will tell you your per mile and per minute.


Thank you


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

SuperStar3000 said:


> There's something wrong with this story.
> I don't believe Uber would send anyone on such a long trip - and *I am 100% certain that they would never tell you to "proceed" driving for 34 hours non-stop.*
> If your story is not just a bunch of BS, why not reach out to the news media, and let them sort it out with Uber?


I am not hear to BS...I asked for help and only need positive advice.....I am not hear to throw negative stuff at Uber...the platform has helped me to survive during this turf times....you can believe it or not.....I just need drivers with similar experience to share how the resolved it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pulled up in front of his house.
He got in, said "Hi" and I swiped the ap.

"Oooh. A two thousand mile trip. Kinda long one, eh?
Pax smiled.
"I have no problem with that. I have no life and I live to serve Uber pax's. But, I charge fifty cents a mile for return mileage. That amounts to about $1000. And that's before we leave town. Do we need to go to a couple of ATM's?"

"Yes sir. That _would_ be in cash. No it can't be as a tip because is it _not_ a tip, it is a _fee for service_. Tips would be in addition to service fees."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

And, if he doesn't want to do that, "That's ok. No harm, no hard feelings. You are free to try another driver who just may be willing to work for nothing for the next two days. Just cancel the trip from your end and I will see to it that you are not charged for a cancellation."

Buh bye ...


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

SuperStar3000 said:


> There's something wrong with this story.
> I don't believe Uber would send anyone on such a long trip - and *I am 100% certain that they would never tell you to "proceed" driving for 34 hours non-stop.*
> If your story is not just a bunch of BS, why not reach out to the news media, and let them sort it out with Uber?


 R


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Such drivers don't exist.
> The OP is just trolling with his brand-new account.
> He is not going to post any screen-shots, and we probably won't hear from him again.
> Case closed.


I just posted the trip details...need positive feedback not negative ones....I only need to know a way forward without going the legal route


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

FYI, I wasn’t even paid the $535


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Base Rate $0.75
> 1900 miles @ $0.6225 per mile = $1,182.75
> 34 hours @ $0.1275 per minute = $260.10
> Total = $1,443.60
> ...


Knowing what I know now, I won’t do it again......I needed the money to pay for graduate school...my lack of experience also plaid a factor.....just new to the platform...6 months


----------



## Midemideoye (Jun 24, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Wow...how long did that take you to do? Great job!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> you will get kicked out Ted....the app kicked me out.....


I think there's some confusion. Yes, you'll get kicked out if your trip is > 4 hours. But not 100% of the time, sometimes the app doesn't catch on. What Ted L and I were referring to is if you reach your 12 hour driving time limit, it will let you continue (on normal trips, not long ones) if you get stacked requests. It's not really relevant to your situation though.

PS. Saw your screen shot. It's not 600 miles OR 9 hours if you went to Newark NJ. Something is fubared in the app.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Midemideoye said:


> View attachment 602081


@Midemideoye I hope you get paid. Let the lesson be learned it's easier to make a $1000 to $1500 in a week using less gas by staying local. I'm sure you probably spent money for a hotel, food, gas that cannot be a good investment at all. I'm sure even being new to the platform should know when something sounds too good to be true don't do it. Again, you don't know who's getting into your car and you're lucky that something serious didn't happen for a trip like that.

If you're looking for sympathy/ advice from other people with similar situations, you may not find that because most veteran drivers on this site will tell you the brutal honest truth. You can't get upset for asking for advice when somebody is giving you their opinion.

Do you have screenshots and proof that it was a $2,000 ride? I just re-read that you called them. Did you send a message to Uber support as well? Did they respond because they've been taking their sweet time lately. Next time make sure you record the conversation when you speak with them for your records.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Weird situation


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> View attachment 602081


Request a fare review, Google maps shows the trip is 1816 miles so you got screwed on time and miles. Keep pushing it until you get paid correct.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Midemideoye said:


> I am not hear to BS...I asked for help and only need positive advice.....I am not hear to throw negative stuff at Uber...the platform has helped me to survive during this turf times....you can believe it or not......*I needed the money to pay for graduate school*...my lack of experience also plaid a factor.....just new to the platform...6 months


Even someone who goes to "graduate school" knows better than to let Uber calculate their earnings:








And it doesn't jive with your claim that an Uber representative told you to continue driving for 34 hours non-stop.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

SuperStar3000 said:


> Even someone who goes to "graduate school" knows better than to let Uber calculate their earnings:
> View attachment 602092
> 
> And it doesn't jive with your claim that an Uber representative told you to continue driving for 34 hours non-stop.


😆😆😆


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> View attachment 602081


Did the app kick you out around 9 hours or 600 miles into the trip?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Did the app kick you out around 9 hours or 600 miles into the trip?


You read my mind, I was just wondering that!


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Did the app kick you out around 9 hours or 600 miles into the trip?


I'm sorry something doesn't add up. Did he drive off the clock? So once he got kicked off for the 12 hours based on his information, he continued to drive off the app. 

"...*called again After the application kicked me out of the system for exceeding my 12hrs driving mandate for the day.....I was told again to proceed and call the support team immediately I drop off the passenger*
In short, the trip was ~1900miles and it took me 34hrs (non stop except for gas and bio breakes)"


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess this is why it's better to take cash for a trip like this. Uber literally cheated the driver out of hundreds of miles.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SuperStar3000 said:


> There's something wrong with this story.
> I don't believe Uber would send anyone on such a long trip - and *I am 100% certain that they would never tell you to "proceed" driving for 34 hours non-stop.*


After 12 hours of driving time, I believe Uber logs you off the platform. That said, I once picked up a pax whose destination was the west coast of Africa, and somehow Uber let his request go through. Uber is absolutely dreadful for being a so-called "technology" company.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

rkozy said:


> After 12 hours of driving time, I believe Uber logs you off the platform. That said, I once picked up a pax whose destination was the west coast of Africa, and somehow Uber let his request go through. Uber is absolutely dreadful for being a so-called "technology" company.


Same here. West Africa and from Florida.....

Lucky I got a boat of a car.... Just add a propeller.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK OP...

here's the next step...



https://twitter.com/uber_support?lang=en




Tweet your mileage getting screwed over so badly.

Shame them into paying you a fare price.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

I guess the OP went on another 34 hour excursion. Either he got paid/upset about the wonderful responses received. 🤪😆🤪


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Don't you hate when the OP @Midemideoye doesn't come back to share any updates or is just me LOL 🤔🙄😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Those trips are not worth it, just $2000 not worth it, I wouldn't do for less than $5000. You could have done that 2000 driving in your home city with less miles and less gas


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

A taxi would never do that for less than $5000, I'm guessing roughly, but it should be close to that


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I once charged $350 from Manhattan to 40 miles away in Jersey. That's how taxi rates work. $50 of that was tip.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Remember the blackout that happened in New York City, taxi drivers made bank. They were taking people to as far as Chicago 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Any trip that took me out of town I took the money up front. That is perfectly legal and according to TLC rules


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Safar said:


> Any trip that took me out of town I took the money up front. That is perfectly legal and according to TLC rules


In Orlando we (the taxis) can demand money up front for absolutely any reason, in fact we don't have to give a reason.

Apparently when they instituted that rule it increased the number of cabs servicing "the hood" almost instantly. (this was decades before i started driving a cab btw, it's third hand rumor at this point)

Without that rule.. well let's just say i wouldn't drive a cab in the hood nearly as often.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Everyone seems to think he said he drove 34 hours straight. I don’t see where it says that. 

He mentions bio-breaks and that could include 8 hours of sleep in a hotel. Frankly, this looks like it could have been a 3-day trip.

Let’s say the trip started around 8am on a Monday. With meals, gas and stretch breaks it ends at 11pm, when they check into a hotel.

They do the same thing Tuesday.

Wednesday they reach the final destination at 9pm.

It would be nice if the OP would address this aspect of the trip with more specifics.

Another thing I’d be curious about is if the two of them talked much on the trip and whether they got along well or just put up with each other just hoping to get it over with ASAP.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have done 2 hr xl trips phila to nyc for $400 many times


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I have done 2 hr xl trips phila to nyc for $400 many times


And NYC drivers do that as well.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

But our rates are lower. Heck I been phila to Pitts for almost $900 . These guys with the 2000 mile story is total bs. You got a 12 hour rule.. now about 5 years ago. My philly buddy did phl to Disney for $1200 plus $200 tip 15 hours. Shit fair.
But he was young . Never been to florida. So guy wanted to try it at about him being 30 years old at the time. Seen it in his app. Before 12 hour law.
I been to.montack. boston. 
Black suv to nyc was common ..big $$ over $3 a mile over 6 years ago. My real driver buddy wont do uber black ever


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> But our rates are lower. Heck I been phila to Pitts for almost $900 . These guys with the 2000 mile story is total bs. You got a 12 hour rule.. now about 5 years ago. My philly buddy did phl to Disney for $1200 plus $200 tip 15 hours. Shit fair.
> But he was young . Never been to florida. So guy wanted to try it at about him being 30 years old at the time. Seen it in his app. Before 12 hour law.
> I been to.montack. boston.
> Black suv to nyc was common ..big $$ over $3 a mile over 6 years ago. My real driver buddy wont do uber black ever


NYC drivers get out of town rates for Philly. And they can work in Philly too.
And yes, I don't believe in these 2000 mile Uber trips myself. Too many things can go wrong. It is just not feasible.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Only if mr beast is paying me...I would do it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

My rough guess is that a yellow taxi from New York City would charge around $700 to Philadelphia, AT LEAST, ABSOLUTE MINIMUM.

Since that decision is solely at the driver's descretion, so he can make a deal. I would do it for $500.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I once did a $150 deal to Connecticut, which sucks, but the city was dead slow, so I had no choice


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Many years ago. My plane was late from asia. Like 11.30pm. After customs. I wanted home so bad. Heard a taxi was at least $400. Just got off a 14 hour plane ride from Hong Kong. In my mind even a van $300 was all I would pay. No dice. Rental car one way fee . Too much. Took the first greyhound out in am . Like $15. Might have been n.j mass transit. 
Station by taxi to my car. Car to cheese steak joint. Like 6 am . Omg asian food 2 months...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Elon Musk hailed me the other day for a ride to Mars. At 235 million miles I should have netted a cool $250m. Uber support said "go head and do the ride" when I phoned them to check. Now Uber won't pay me either. Panicking now; I spent $20m on gas alone and I'm now overdue for an oil change. What should I do?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I once declined an offer of San Francisco to San Diego at a surge of 1.4X. I just said no. It was a legitimate offer but I said no, order another Uber!!!
My longest ever ride was from SFO to Yuba city. Kept cursing my rookie ass on the way back. Second longest was from downtown SF to Carmel. Loved it, got tipped generously and DF got me to SFO after a few rides in between.
I have also had half a dozen rides to Santa Cruz. Loved each one of them. DF never disapppinted me from Santa Cruz. Also Santa Cruz rates are identical to San Francisco. I could keep hopping up and down the peninsula all day long.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

45 notification didn't exist back then, but DF was extremely accurate.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That said, I once picked up a pax whose destination was the west coast of Africa, and somehow Uber let his request go through.


Must be the default drop off point when there is a problem or glitch.
I've had it several times.
One of these was, the rider was able to order an uber without entering a dropoff, which I didn't know was possible.


















Respect_the_ant said:


> Don't you hate when the OP @Midemideoye doesn't come back to share any updates or is just me


I have a feeling it was not good news.


Respect_the_ant said:


> Did he drive off the clock?


The app kicked him off, and he still drove the rest of the way with a hope and a prayer.
No way to show rider went the distance and Uber can't charge the rider for off app. 
OP will not get paid for it, unless Uber feels sorry for him. LOL




Safar said:


> And yes, I don't believe in these 2000 mile Uber trips myself.


I've had one Uber request for Las Vegas to Chicago and one recently to Canada.
I took neither one, but they were legit requests.
1) I don't them
2) Not worth it
3) Guaranteed problems.



Driving With A Purpose said:


> Everyone seems to think he said he drove 34 hours straight. I don’t see where it says that.


It's in the OP. He said he went "non stop".
Pretty sure "bio-breaks" means bathroom breaks, not naps.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Must be the default drop off point when there is a problem or glitch.
> I've had it several times.
> One of these was, the rider was able to order an uber without entering a dropoff, which I didn't know was possible.
> View attachment 606549
> ...


 No, I have had those as well, but the passengers by mistake put the address. I once had such a request going from San Francisco to Vancouver Canada, when I told him that it is Vancouver, they laughed and then they corrected it. Are you really sure they wanted to take you to Canada?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> No, I have had those as well, but the passengers by mistake put the address. I once had such a request going from San Francisco to Vancouver Canada, when I told him that it is Vancouver, they laughed and then they corrected it. Are you really sure they wanted to take you to Canada?


Never found out since they blew my phone up with "I'm here" "Where are you" "Are you coming" "I don't see you".....as I was approaching the pickup spot.
I cancelled on them, and when I later looked at the destination, it was a specific address, which I believe was a genuine request since it was unlikely a mistake. No similar address existed within the area.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Never found out since they blew my phone up with "I'm here" "Where are you" "Are you coming" "I don't see you".....as I was approaching the pickup spot.
> I cancelled on them, and when I later looked at the destination, it was a specific address, which I believe was a genuine request since it was unlikely a mistake. No similar address existed within the area.


I guarantee you it was just a mistake, I've had so many of those. Once I got a high surge 45 trip to South Korea. I got excited but then they corrected it to like 1.5 miles away to their hotel 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

A lot of funny things have happened to me, I once got a request, and the request was from Australia, so the guy was looking for me in Australia, but due to some technical glitch it came to me in San Francisco address.
I told them sir you are a little far from me, look for a close by driver 😁


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> I guarantee you it was just a mistake


So if you know FOR SURE, then why are you asking me?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So if you know FOR SURE, then why are you asking me?


 I was not asking you, I was kind of telling you


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Of all those requests that I got, only one was real, and that was the San Diego from San Francisco which I declined


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> I was not asking you, I was kind of telling you


This looks like a question to me...


Safar said:


> Are you really sure they wanted to take you to Canada?





Safar said:


> Of all those requests that I got, only one was real


I guarantee you it was just a mistake.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This look like a question to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it was a mistake, and asked the passenger were they really going to San Diego, they said yes, and then I gave my excuse and declined. I gave them a really good solid excuse, that I had been driving for a while and I was tired


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> I thought it was a mistake, and asked the passenger were they really going to San Diego, they said yes, and then I gave my excuse and declined. I gave them a really good solid excuse, that I had been driving for a while and I was tired


That's nice, but I never asked you.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That's nice, but I never asked you.


 Look bro, I wasn't trying to get into an argument, I was just sharing information.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Safar said:


> Look bro, I wasn't trying to get into an argument


 🤠 Oooh.... You've come to the wrong place!

What are you looking at, anyway?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 🤠 Oooh.... You've come to the wrong place!
> 
> What are you looking at, anyway?
> 
> View attachment 606588


 I know but I am fed up with arguments here, so I'm not taking part in them anymore


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> I am fed up with arguments here


Then why are you arguing? LOL
You're delusional.
This was all YOU.
I first agreed with you and you questioned me. I responded then you doubled down with guarantees, accusations, and declarations.
ALL YOU....Bro.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Then why are you arguing? LOL
> You're delusional.
> This was all YOU.
> I first agreed with you and you questioned me. I responded then you doubled down with guarantees, accusations, and declarations.
> ALL YOU....Bro.


 You said that you had offers to Canada, and I told you that they are mistakes, and I asked you if you confirmed it with the passenger, and you said no, which means they were indeed mistakes. There's no need for you to argue that


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

There are higher much higher chances of those long trips to be mistakes, when they are punching the address on the app


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> You said that you had offers to Canada, and I told you that they are mistakes, and I asked you if you confirmed it with the passenger, and you said no, which means they were indeed mistakes. There's no need for you to argue that


Oh you still arguing? LOL

So, because I didn't confirm with rider, that means it was "indeed" "guaranteed" a mistake?
That's how you think it works? LOL

So that one "real" one you claimed you had would suddenly NOT be real if you hadn't confirmed it? LOL

Good thing you don't like arguing. LOL


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh you still arguing? LOL
> 
> So, because I didn't confirm with rider, that means it was "indeed" "guaranteed" a mistake?
> That's how you think it works? LOL
> ...


Ignored, old cabby!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I should have ignored this cabhole long time ago when I saw him bothering you @Benjamin M


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I should have ignored this cabhole long time ago when I saw him bothering you @Benjamin M


I just read "2000 mile trip" and thought "ooooo, fun, company paid hotel rooms!" 🤣


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I just read "2000 mile trip" and thought "ooooo, fun, company paid hotel rooms!" 🤣


 How is your MKT?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> How is your MKT?


Apart from rocking an office chair lately, I've mainly been driving "Continental 4" - 2020, brand new, most of the miles are from it being driven down by boss man from Buffalo. 

Drove our oldest MKT yesterday ('15), check engine light was on. Got that read, catalytic converter. 

Wife and pup got a free ride in it because pup started hyperventilating and that was the only vehicle that I had - boss man had to cover two trips. Long story on the pup, he's fine tonight, and my wife wants to buy that MKT when it's retired (probably soon) 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Apart from rocking an office chair lately, I've mainly been driving "Continental 4" - 2020, brand new, most of the miles are from it being driven down by boss man from Buffalo.
> 
> Drove our oldest MKT yesterday ('15), check engine light was on. Got that read, catalytic converter.
> 
> Wife and pup got a free ride in it because pup started hyperventilating and that was the only vehicle that I had - boss man had to cover two trips. Long story on the pup, he's fine tonight, and my wife wants to buy that MKT when it's retired (probably soon) 😂


 No don't buy the MKT for personal use lol. All Lincolns for business, Toyotas/Hondas for personal use lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> No don't buy the MKT for personal use lol. All Lincolns for business, Toyotas/Hondas for personal use lol


Wife, not me. I said it's a gas guzzler. But my wife gets what my wife wants and we do sell 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Drives great!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Wife, not me. I said it's a gas guzzler. But my wife gets what my wife wants and we do sell 😂


 You don't want to be a homeless, so I guess whatever your wife says, listen and obey! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> You don't want to be a homeless, so I guess whatever your wife says, listen and obey! 🤷‍♂️


Nailed it! 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and we get $250 coverage for a hotel on long trips. I haven't even read this thread yet, I will later. 

Boss man had a request for a trip about that many miles and said nope 😂


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Only way I am doing that ride.

5000 cash. 

Goodnight


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

pedroia1515 said:


> Only way I am doing that ride.
> 
> 5000 cash.
> 
> Goodnight


 In the middle of the trip an accident happens, the passenger gets seriously injured, and you will lose your shirt and pants dealing with that mess. The safest way to do it is if you are a taxi


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Or if you're a proper limousine, not a limousine for namesake


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Safar said:


> In the middle of the trip an accident happens, the passenger gets seriously injured, and you will lose your shirt and pants dealing with that mess. The safest way to do it is if you are a taxi


That's a good point. I was just saying what my price would be. That's all..


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

pedroia1515 said:


> That's a good point. I was just saying what my price would be. That's all..


👍


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Or if you're a proper limousine, not a limousine for namesake


Oh and I suggested dash cams for our fleet after a fender bender a couple of days ago snowballed. 

Tomorrow Benny may be ordering 40 fully loaded live access cameras, plus upgrades for our GPS tracking system. Toys!! 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh and I suggested dash cams for our fleet after a fender bender a couple of days ago snowballed.
> 
> Tomorrow Benny may be ordering 40 fully loaded live access cameras, plus upgrades for our GPS tracking system. Toys!! 😂


 Look at the insurance paperwork in your limo, I'm curious about the liability limits on that thing


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Look at the insurance paperwork in your limo, I'm curious about the liability limits on that thing


Insurance pays for our fleet tracking, 2 minute interval. We're upgrading to 30 seconds. They may pay for the cameras (same company) and possibly drop our rates.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Out of pocket for the GPS upgrade, overall package still paid for by our provider


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Out of pocket for the GPS upgrade, overall package still paid for by our provider


 No I just want to know how much the insurance will pay for in case of an accident, a million dollars?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Won't go into details but we're dealing with a drama queen, as our vehicle was doing 1 MPH as proven by GPS tracking. Next is the ability to immediately view the incident.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The insurance paperwork should be in the glove Box, Have a look at it


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> No I just want to know how much the insurance will pay for in case of an accident, a million dollars?


Ohhhh. That's above my pay grade 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> The insurance paperwork should be in the glove Box, Have a look at it


I will!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The taxi that I drove in New York City had a million dollar liability insurance


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> The taxi that I drove in New York City had a million dollar liability insurance


Considering we have CDL vehicles that seat around 30, guessing the coverage is decent 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I got into an accident with a maserati, I ruined the guy's car, and the insurance paid for it. The Russian cab company owner said, don't worry about it man, here take another car go make money


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Have you ever wondered why taxi drivers are so reckless?? Because they have some big ass insurance policy covering them all the time


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I once lost a whole door of my car to an accident, and the Russian guy again gave me another car and told me to go and make money 😁


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I once lost a whole door of my car to an accident, and the Russian guy again gave me another car and told me to go and make money 😁


Well, here's an example of the boss man. I love the guy. 

All hands on deck yesterday, the dispatcher and I put on our suits and hit the road, each with about five assignments. The owner was running about the same, our lot was just about empty. 

Right before my next trip, our dog began having breathing problems. Only vehicle we had was his. Called him, said we're rolling out to the ER. 

"Fantastic! Don't worry about it, I gotcha covered!" 

Pup is fine, it was a giant cluster all the way around. But all he cared about was my family. He ran my next two trips, didn't skip a beat. 

I respect them, they respect me. Trying to get drivers to stop eating at my desk, though. I may need to pee on it or something 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I think one of the reasons why that Russian guy was so good to me is because I paid them almost $50,000 in lease in one year. I was a cash cow for them. I made another $70,000 for myself, so I was good with that.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

by the way, one taxi veteran told me, save your cash tips son, that will take care of your taxes at the end of the year. He was so right, that $70,000 was banked. cash tips tool care of my taxes


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Cab drivers specially New York City cab drivers were making good money, they could raise a family buy a house, Banks respected their Medallion and gave them mortgages against that Medallion, Uber destroyed that industry there. 

at the peak I remember New York City Yellow Cab Medallion cost 1.3 million dollars of that time. That's crazy. There were only 13000 Yellow Cabs in New York City, passengers would fight over them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Midemideoye said:


> Hello all, need help on how to resolve an issue with Uber
> 
> I picked up a fare from San Antonio going to Newark, New Jersey.....upon seeing this unusual ride, I reached out to Diamond support to confirm if the trip was legitimate. I got approval from the diamond support that the trip was real and if I wanted the ride I should proceed
> 20mins into the ride, I called the support team to confirm if the funds had been secured and I was given the OK that all was good and I won’t have any issue with the payment upon completion
> ...


Okay, FINALLY getting around to actually reading this - and I see it's about a month old, haven't read any replies. 

Look, is a crappy rate driving for Uber worth your life? Or that of your passenger(s)? 

The 12 hour mandate exists for a reason - SAFETY. And if you are a CDL driver, kiss your ass goodbye if you exceed that 12 hours without MANDATORY rest hours. 

"Diamond support" reads from a script or barely understands how the company they answer the phone for operates, or the laws in the US. 

Good luck on getting paid. Please never do that shit again (no offense, it's just dumb - tell the pax that's why we have planes, trains, and busses).


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh and I suggested dash cams for our fleet after a fender bender a couple of days ago snowballed.
> 
> Tomorrow Benny may be ordering 40 fully loaded live access cameras, plus upgrades for our GPS tracking system. Toys!! 😂


Live access cameras: You meant the camera with built-in 3G/4G module to realize remote monitor & cloud storage?

You could also have a look at our camera: COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam with GPS, WiFi, Supercapacitor, Infrared night vision, FCC-ID approved, super good quality, APP is really easy to use: http://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1 , we can offer special discount if order 40pcs.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coxpal said:


> Live access cameras: You meant the camera with built-in 3G/4G module to realize remote monitor & cloud storage?
> 
> You could also have a look at our camera: COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam with GPS, WiFi, Supercapacitor, Infrared night vision, FCC-ID approved, super good quality, APP is really easy to use: http://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1 , we can offer special discount if order 40pcs.


Yes, cloud based with live view.

We already have an account with the company for GPS tracking, it's a bundle. But I'll check out yours. 

Looks nice for my personal use, are you offering a discount?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, cloud based with live view.
> 
> We already have an account with the company for GPS tracking, it's a bundle. But I'll check out yours.
> 
> Looks nice for my personal use, are you offering a discount?


1, Yes, our camera is absolutely a very good quality one, a picture of its internal structure FYI, you could see its ultra *large heat-sink + silicone thermal pad + 3.5F high temperature supercapacitor*:









2, You could buy our *COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam* in Lightning Deal period:

It will be $119.99;
*Jul 26, 2021 11:30 AM PDT - Jul 26, 2021 11:30 PM PDT*
http://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1

3, Most importantly, our support is always here ^_^


----------

